# Temporary Pacemaker insertion 33210



## KateriMcCarthy (Jul 3, 2014)

Can you code 33234 for removal of transvenous lead?
Pt had (33210) temp. placed during the night. Next day MD removes temp and places a dual chamber PPM(33208). Can 33234 be coded for the temp lead removal?

I didn't think so but my coworker has been coding, everything I have read seem to be referring to a perm. not temp....

Please clarify


----------



## TerryFletcherCPC (Jul 3, 2014)

*Lead EP*

You are correct, you cannot code to remove a lead when you go from the temp to the perm PM.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 3, 2014)

katmontano said:


> Can you code 33234 for removal of transvenous lead?
> Pt had (33210) temp. placed during the night. Next day MD removes temp and places a dual chamber PPM(33208). Can 33234 be coded for the temp lead removal?
> 
> I didn't think so but my coworker has been coding, everything I have read seem to be referring to a perm. not temp....
> ...


There is no code for removal of a temporary pacer. Insertion includes removal. 33234 is for a permanent lead removal so not correct to bill. 33208 is the only code to use here.


----------



## kucharas (Apr 7, 2022)

I have similar situation, temporary pacer one day, permanent pacer insertion the next day. Medicare denied the next day procedure 33208 saying it was inclusive to the temporary placer code 33210. 
33210 has no global period. 33208 has 90 day. Have correct -KX modifier on 33208. 
Can't find anything stating these are inclusive. Any help pointing me to where to find guidance would be fantastic.


----------

